# Hébergeur d'images gratuit pour MAC ?



## lyza (25 Août 2006)

Bjour !
Pouvez-vous me dire  s'il existe  pour Mac  un ou des sites h&#233;bergeurs d'images gratuits, tels que * Mezimages, Hibbox ou Imageshack* pour P.C. ? 
Merci d'avance 

Je deplace dans Internet


----------



## utc (25 Août 2006)

lyza a dit:
			
		

> Bjour !
> Pouvez-vous me dire  s'il existe  pour Mac  un ou des sites hébergeurs d'images gratuits, tels que * Mezimages, Hibbox ou Imageshack* pour P.C. ?
> Merci d'avance



Spécialement pour Mac ?


----------



## Darfox (25 Août 2006)

Hum Bizard ta question
ImageShack marche tr&#232;s bien sur Mac (les autres je connais pas).


----------



## apenspel (26 Août 2006)

J'h&#233;berge les miennes chez Lycos, depuis que j'ai pris, il y a longtemps, un compte gratuit Multimania. Chez Free, tu re&#231;ois un compte de 1 Go (au moins), que faut-il de plus ?

&#192; partir du moment o&#249; le Mac reconnait le .gif, .jpg, .tif, .bmp, .png et d'autres si tu configure les types MIME, quel peut &#234;tre le probl&#232;me &#224; &#234;tre h&#233;berg&#233; n'importe o&#249; ?


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Août 2006)

Exact. Les sites d'h&#233;bergement d'images ne sont pas sp&#233;cifiques PC.

Ils conviennent &#233;galement pour les Mac, et m&#234;me pour n'importe quel autre type ordinateur &#233;quip&#233; Internet (PDA, station Sun, etc...)


----------



## NewGranger (28 Février 2008)

Moi je n'arrive plus à héberger des images depuis un moment déjà j'ai essayé avec un PC ça a marché (imageshack, imagup et pleins d'autres ...)


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2008)

et ben t'as un souci sur ton mac ou sur  session

teste en créant un autre compte utilisateur  OSX


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

et pour le démontrer.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=88447&page=549 


tu verras plein de photos. Et en te baladant sur le forum, tu verras toutes sortes d'images.


----------



## joewtm (21 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'utilise http://www.easysharing.fr, il marche très bien sous Mac.

Au plaisir ;-)


----------



## vaubaneurope (21 Novembre 2008)

moi j'utilise : http://mabul.org/

donc tu vois t'as du choix!


----------



## michio (21 Novembre 2008)

NewGranger a dit:


> Moi je n'arrive plus à héberger des images depuis un moment déjà j'ai essayé avec un PC ça a marché (imageshack, imagup et pleins d'autres ...)


Par défaut, quand tu enregistres tes images, tu laisses le .jpg ou le .png, ... ?

Parfois, le PC (en tout cas certains de ceux que je rencontre régulièrement, sous XP), si tu lui dit pas de lire ce machin et que c'est un .jpg, il dit qu'il sait pas le lire (valable aussi pour des .doc)


----------

